# DIY incubator question



## 2beardeds (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a bar fidge size incubator which is heated by a heat cord.
How can you keep the heat the same top and bottom as heat rising makes it 10 deg hotter at top.
Do i pup holes in top of fridge? It has 2 shelves which i want to use.
Thanks for your advice,
Adam


----------



## Bez84 (Nov 9, 2010)

Use a fan mate, mines just got a 12 v computer fan hooked to a power converter i got from dick smiths.
Wired it straight to the fan and select the voltage i want on the converter 9-12 v and fan blows air around and so heats entire incubator the same.


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 9, 2010)

as bez84 said although not sure what dicksmiths have now these days the supermarkert brought them out, without fail jay car deffinetly have something there


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 9, 2010)

just use an old mobile phone charger as your adaptor.....solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## 2beardeds (Nov 9, 2010)

Thankyou.
Does anyone know how much fans are?


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 9, 2010)

hey mate i have just got mine setup(someone was kind enough to do it for me)
I have a 0.2degree variation from top to bottom, with no fan and its a bar fridge.
The bit where the "milk" ect.. would go pull out the guard (that keeps the drinks in) and drill 7 runs up on each side thread te cord from the side of the fridge and into the first hole then just thread it up all he holes to the last hole and zippy tie it all to keep it tight.
Have the thermometer one probe at the top shelf and one on the bottom shelf with the sensor probe from the thermostat next to the one on the top shelf.
Fidle with it a bit and you should get the right temp with little temp differences.(heat rises thats why it goes good down the bottom and putting it in the door cavity makes it all out of the way and neat).


----------

